
Introduction to High-Performance Scientific Computing (2014) - ingve
http://pages.tacc.utexas.edu/~eijkhout/istc/html/index.html
======
giu
Damn, I would have loved to have this book during my studies in Compuational
Science and Engineering [CSE] (especially the chapters on Molecular Dynamics
and the N-Body Problem, since these topics are great examples for the
introduction of high-performance computing on a bigger scale or computational
physics in general).

Quite a few equations and pictures are not rendered correctly online; I found
the PDF version of the book from Mr. Eijkhout's official site:
[http://pages.tacc.utexas.edu/~eijkhout/Articles/EijkhoutIntr...](http://pages.tacc.utexas.edu/~eijkhout/Articles/EijkhoutIntroToHPC.pdf)

PS: In case some people are interested in these kind of topics (high-
performance computing, simulations, and computational physics) and live in
Switzerland (or plan to study there), the CSE major at ETH Zürich covers
almost all the presented topics in Mr. Eijkhout's book:
[http://www.rw.ethz.ch/](http://www.rw.ethz.ch/) Disclaimer: Got my degree in
CSE from there.

------
thecleaner
This guy also had a series on OpenMP and MPI. Had some very good exercises.
The numerical linear algebra part looks interesting.

~~~
GGfpc
Could you link it? I'm having a class on both of those and could use some
help.

------
pmiller2
Just out of curiosity, since it is ~5 years old, how much of this is still
current?

~~~
konradha
Since it does not treat technologies but rather concepts, it is very much up
to date. Everybody in HPC does Monte Carlo and parallel processing, these
concepts are still fundamental to working in scientific computing.

